# Properly Tuned?



## 11Taco (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey guys,

just got this blower back up and running after cleaning it up a bit and im still not the best at listening for running rich and lean or the elusive 4-stroking. this is her running right now. does that sound right? should I make some more adjustments or leave her as is?


----------



## ironman_gq (Dec 7, 2017)

Get a tachometer, blowers are at their full load anytime the throttle is opened up and the choke is off. Tune it to the right RPM and let her blow.


----------



## banditt007 (Jan 22, 2018)

Make sure fuel and air filter are clean. Good fuel and your regular oil and mix ratio. Set low speed jet for fastest response to high revs when you go WOT from idle. THEN go WOT and hold it there. Get a tach and go richer or leaner (high speed jet) until you attain MAX Rpm. Then with the high speed jet richen it 200rpm (CCW on the high speed jet) or so which will lower the rpm. Its a good idea to tune it for summer and winter. For winter ideally the coldest day. This will keep it erring on the rich side as the temp warms up. Keeping the winter tune in summer will have you losing a bit of performance because it will be running even richer than 200rpm shy from max, however it will be safe if kept like that. Because its always under load, unless you are REALLY REALLY rich you will not hear it 4 stroke. It will stay 2 stroking but can be hundreds of rpm too rich costing you precious CFM of air. Good luck they are great units.


----------

